# [Kepler] - GK104 bereits in Produktion



## BlueLaser (24. Februar 2012)

_*NVIDIAs GK104 bereits in Produktion*_



Bis jetzt gibt es immer noch keine genauen Angaben wann NVIDIAs neue Grafikkartengeneration "Kepler" erscheinen soll.

Fudzilla hat nun erfahren, dass NVIDIA den Boardpartnern neue Infos zukommen hat lassen.
Angeblich sollen die Partner bereits das Referenzdesign bekommen haben und somit kann die Produktion demnächst starten.
Laut den aktuellen Infos sollen alle Hersteller zu Beginn nur auf das Referenzdesign setzen und keine eigenen Layouts anbieten. Die eigenen PCB-Designs sollen dann ein wenig später auf den Markt kommen.

Der Start vom GK104 soll laut Fudzilla schon im April erfolgen.

Es gibt allerdings noch keine Info von NVIDIA bezüglich der Veröffentlichung.


Quelle:
Kepler GK104 cards in production​


----------



## King_Sony (24. Februar 2012)

Das lässt hoffen, dass es nicht mehr all zulange dauert^^


----------



## BlueLaser (24. Februar 2012)

zumidenst die Performance Karten sollten also bald verfügbar sein

wenn die schon schneller sind als die 7970 dann Gute Nacht AMD 
ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Superwip (24. Februar 2012)

Das will ich doch wohl hoffen...

Wenn das stimmt wird es wohl noch ~einen Monat dauern


----------



## Seabound (24. Februar 2012)

Endlich tut sich was. Meine GTX470 will in Rente. Wobei ich dann doch wohl erst nächsten Herbst/Winter zuschlagen werde.


----------



## BlueLaser (24. Februar 2012)

meine 560-Ti geht dann auch in Rente, aber auch eher gegen Jahresende


----------



## Seabound (24. Februar 2012)

Bei mir geht dieses Jahr, glaub ich, alles in Rente...


----------



## Fuzi0n (24. Februar 2012)

Der Dampfer aus China braucht etwa 4-6 Wochen... Ende April könnte noch hinhauen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. Februar 2012)

Sobald es die Leistung der GTX580 für ~250 Euro gibt, bin ich dabei  . Könnte nur noch etwas länger dauern   - bin gespannt und will eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr warten. Das letzte Wort ist noch nicht geschrieben....


----------



## DarkMo (24. Februar 2012)

die sollen hin machen, die aktuellen preise sind ja grausam ^^ vllt tut sich ja dann was un die teile werden billiger. bin ja auch ma gespannt, was nv da zaubert. die 7000er sind ja schonmal recht schön geworden.


----------



## snaapsnaap (24. Februar 2012)

Eine Karte die genausoschnell wie ne 580 wird, erwarte ich für 200-230€ zu Release. 
Eben ein ordentlicher Nachfolgerchip meiner 460 (für 185€ 1 Woche nach Release gekauft, die 1GB hat da ~220€ gekostet), der so schnell wie die Oberklasse der letzten Gen ist.

Der Vollausbau von GK104 wird vermutlich etwas oberhalb der 580 liegen, preislich wohl zwischen 250-300€...
Denke am Preis der NV Karten wird sich ohnehin sehr lange nichts tun! Bei AMD wird wohl mehr passieren


----------



## Dwayne1988 (24. Februar 2012)

Ja Genau NV macht hinne meine 460GTX will endlich durch eine 760 GTX TI abgelöst werden, doch solange ihr nicht voran kommt wird das nie vor Fürhling 2013 was...
Dennoch erinnert einen das ganze hier an Fermi desaster.


----------



## marcus_T (24. Februar 2012)

mit ständigen Konsolenports sollte man wirklich anfangen zu überlegen seine 8800GT mit irgendwas zu ersetzen
ich glaub die Karten erscheinen nur noch für HWbot

Habe gerade das gesehen was mich wieder aus dem Sessel haut
Ghost Recon Future Soldier: Video zeigt erste Spielszenen - ubisoft, ghost recon future soldier


----------



## Fragles (24. Februar 2012)

Naja ich werde dann meine GTX580 auch in Rente schicken. Will endlich von meinem PCI E 3 Dank Sandy E profitieren. Ist alles Bereit nur Keppler fehlt noch.


----------



## Kev95 (24. Februar 2012)

Die sollen sich Zeit lassen, ich muss noch Geld sparen. Einmal will ich mir das Nivida Topmodell kaufen.


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Februar 2012)

marcus_T schrieb:


> mit ständigen Konsolenports sollte man wirklich anfangen zu überlegen seine 8800GT mit irgendwas zu ersetzen
> ich glaub die Karten erscheinen nur noch für HWbot
> 
> Habe gerade das gesehen was mich wieder aus dem Sessel haut
> Ghost Recon Future Soldier: Video zeigt erste Spielszenen - ubisoft, ghost recon future soldier


 
Alleine das Wort Ubisoft sorgt dafür, dass das total uninteressant für mich ist...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. Februar 2012)

Fragles schrieb:


> Naja ich werde dann meine GTX580 auch in Rente schicken. Will endlich von meinem PCI E 3 Dank Sandy E profitieren. Ist alles Bereit nur Keppler fehlt noch.


 
Ist PCI E3 als Grund nicht etwas übertrieben? Zwar gibt es lt. PCGH-Test einen eher geringen Unterschied(bis ~10 %), aber dass waren im Test Spiele, die sowieso mit 100 fps aufwärts bei dir laufen(Dirt3 und COD). Bei Grafikknaller wie Crysis 2 dx11 + UltraTexturen oder 3DMark11 gab es keine nennenswerte bzw. spürbare Unterschiede zu PCI E2.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (24. Februar 2012)

BlueLaser schrieb:


> zumidenst die Performance Karten sollten also bald verfügbar sein
> 
> wenn die schon schneller sind als die 7970 dann Gute Nacht AMD
> ich freu mich drauf



Das die schneller sind steht (leider) noch nicht fest.
Wir erinnern uns: Die HD7970 sollte deutlich schneller (~80%) sein als die GTX580.
Die Unternehmen versprechen viel... nur wird sehr wenig eingehalten


----------



## Mihajlo (24. Februar 2012)

Na schaunmer mal ob NV den stetigen Abwärtstrend beim Marktanteil mit der neuen Generation stoppen kann (http://www.computerbase.de/news/2012-02/amd-gewinnt-weiter-marktanteile-im-gpu-segment/). Noch ist ja recht wenig konkretes zur 'sagenumwobenen' Leistung des Keplers bekannt. Vlt. übernimmt NV diesmal den Part echte Mehrleistung mit einem vernünftigen Preis zu kombinieren, obwohl das bisher nicht unbedingt ihre Stärke war.


----------



## Seabound (24. Februar 2012)

Mihajlo schrieb:
			
		

> . Vlt. übernimmt NV diesmal den Part echte Mehrleistung mit einem vernünftigen Preis zu kombinieren, obwohl das bisher nicht unbedingt ihre Stärke war.



Warum sollten Sie? Hightech kostet halt sein Geld. Wer weniger Geld ausgeben mag, wird sicher früher oder später in seiner Kategorie glücklich. 

Beim Launch des Kepler-Flaggschiff würde ich persönlich jeden Preis unter 550 € als Beleidigung empfinden.


----------



## Replikator84 (24. Februar 2012)

Naja, zu teuer sollten sie nicht werden, aber da amd eh damit rechnet, dass nvidia die karten eventuell billiger anbietet.... löst sich das problem von allein.....

ich freu mich aufjedenfall meine radeon 7950 endlich wieder gegen nvidia auszutauschen  

Grüsse,


----------



## thommy96 (25. Februar 2012)

Leider nur GK104, warum nicht erstmal GK110? 

Ich will die neue High End Karte, so schnell wie möglich. Das Geld habe ich schon bereit. 

Was nützt, wenn der GK104 schneller ist als die 7970, aber nur 256 Bit hat? die GTX 580 hat 384 Bit


----------



## Ion (25. Februar 2012)

Wirklich schon im April? Ich glaube da irgendwie nicht dran.
Sonst hätte Nvidia längst Informationen bereit gestellt. Irgendwo sickern doch immer Infos durch. 
Und warum bringt Nvidia nicht zuerst das High-End Modell, so wie es eigentlich sein soll?

Das Performance Modell einer Generation erreicht in der Regel die Performance des High End Modells der Generation davor, bei moderatem Stromverbrauch + neue Features.
Der GK104 wäre also auf dem Leistungsniveau einer GTX 580, also etwa auf dem Level der HD 7950.

Bin echt enttäuscht von Nvidia das sie keine Infos preisgeben.
Wenn die Karte allerdings wirklich schneller als die HD 7970 werden sollte, dann gute Nacht, denn die Nachtschichten werdet ihr brauchen um die Karte zu bezahlen


----------



## Skysnake (25. Februar 2012)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Eine Karte die genausoschnell wie ne 580 wird, erwarte ich für 200-230€ zu Release.
> Eben ein ordentlicher Nachfolgerchip meiner 460 (für 185€ 1 Woche nach Release gekauft, die 1GB hat da ~220€ gekostet), der so schnell wie die Oberklasse der letzten Gen ist.
> 
> Der Vollausbau von GK104 wird vermutlich etwas oberhalb der 580 liegen, preislich wohl zwischen 250-300€...
> Denke am Preis der NV Karten wird sich ohnehin sehr lange nichts tun! Bei AMD wird wohl mehr passieren


Den Preis kannste dir mal getrost abschminken. MSRP sollte im Januar bei 299€ liegen für den GK104. Das sind dann im Laden wohl eher >300€ aber auf keinen Fall darunter. Nicht bei den aktuellen Fertigungskapazitäten etc.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Warum sollten Sie? Hightech kostet halt sein Geld. Wer weniger Geld ausgeben mag, wird sicher früher oder später in seiner Kategorie glücklich.
> 
> Beim Launch des Kepler-Flaggschiff würde ich persönlich jeden Preis unter 550 € als Beleidigung empfinden.


Klar, wenn Sie weniger kostet, dann ist Sie ja auch plötzlich schlechter, weil sich mehr Leute die Karte leisten können  :dumm:

Ich kann dir aber helfen, falls die Karte weniger kostet (was sie wird). Du gibst mir 550€+ und bekommst von mir die Karte mit einer stylischen selbst erstellten Rechnung. K? 



Ion schrieb:


> Wirklich schon im April? Ich glaube da irgendwie nicht dran.
> Sonst hätte Nvidia längst Informationen bereit gestellt. Irgendwo sickern doch immer Infos durch.
> Und warum bringt Nvidia nicht zuerst das High-End Modell, so wie es eigentlich sein soll?
> 
> ...


 GK104 wird wohl bis Q3 das Flagschiff von nVidia bleiben. Da kannste niedrige Preise in der Pfeife rauchen.

Und nVidia bringt doch das Top-Modell, nur kommt eben "etwas" später eine weitere bessere Version. Das wird zwar nicht ganz einfach zu verkaufen, aber nVidia scheint so manche Probleme zu haben, aber zum Glück haben Sie wohl aus Fermi gelernt.

April wird das schon werden, fragt sich nur in welchen Stückzahlen. Man wird wohl sogar schon im März etwas über Kepler erfahren. 

Insgesamt aber recht traurig. Die sind dann knappe 3-4 Monate hinter AMD und können dann wohl nicht mal die 7970 schlagen. Ich bin dann echt mal darauf gespannt, was die Hardcore-nVidia-Fanboys vom stapel lassen, warum nVidia doch >> alles andere ist. 

Die entscheidende Frage wird halt sein, wie viele Desktop Karten es in den Handel schaffen. Die Designwins im Mobile Bereich müssen halt bedient werden, und die Kapazitäten bei TSMC sind halt anscheinend sehr begrenzt.

Wenn GK110 kommt, wird das Ding aber ziemlich sicher einschlagen wie eine Bombe. Fragt sich halt nur, wie lange diese Bombe brauch, und was Sie dann am Ende kostet...


----------



## Alte-Schule (25. Februar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Warum sollten Sie? Hightech kostet halt sein Geld. Wer weniger Geld ausgeben mag, wird sicher früher oder später in seiner Kategorie glücklich.
> 
> Beim Launch des Kepler-Flaggschiff würde ich persönlich jeden Preis unter 550 € als Beleidigung empfinden.


 LOL was bistn du für einer , magst nicht wenn jeder solch eine Karte im Rechner hat wa alter Angeber

Aber kauft alle schön die GK104 dann kann ich mir günstig eine GTX580 schnappen


----------



## Alte-Schule (25. Februar 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Wirklich schon im April? Ich glaube da irgendwie nicht dran.
> Sonst hätte Nvidia längst Informationen bereit gestellt. Irgendwo sickern doch immer Infos durch.
> Und warum bringt Nvidia nicht zuerst das High-End Modell, so wie es eigentlich sein soll?
> 
> ...



Naja solange du deine GTX580 nicht unter 200 € her gibst, kannste die Karte ja solange in deinen Schrank stellen.


----------



## Deimos (25. Februar 2012)

thommy96 schrieb:


> Was nützt, wenn der GK104 schneller ist als die 7970, aber nur 256 Bit hat? die GTX 580 hat 384 Bit


Die Anbindung sagt gar nichts über den Speicherdurchsatz aus, da spielen noch weiter Faktoren mit...


----------



## BlueLaser (25. Februar 2012)

GK104 wird sogar schneller werden
die 7970 ist dann nicht mehr dis schnellste Karte


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2012)

thommy96 schrieb:


> Was nützt, wenn der GK104 schneller ist als die 7970, aber nur 256 Bit hat? die GTX 580 hat 384 Bit


Das Interface alleine sagt nichts aus, da der Speichertakt sowie die Caches mit rein spielen. GK104 kann auf dem Papier weniger Datentransferrate haben als eine GTX 580 und dennoch in Bandbreiten-lastigen Szenarien schneller sein.


----------



## Skysnake (25. Februar 2012)

BlueLaser schrieb:


> GK104 wird sogar schneller werden
> die 7970 ist dann nicht mehr dis schnellste Karte


 Und woher nimmst du diese Gewissheit, wenn alle bisher verlässlichen Leakquellen das Gegenteil behaupten


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Februar 2012)

BlueLaser schrieb:


> GK104 wird sogar schneller werden
> die 7970 ist dann nicht mehr dis schnellste Karte


 
Ja, richtig...


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (25. Februar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Und woher nimmst du diese Gewissheit, wenn alle bisher verlässlichen Leakquellen das Gegenteil behaupten


 Er hat für sich eine Exel-Tabelle erstellt


----------



## Rizoma (25. Februar 2012)

BlueLaser schrieb:


> GK104 wird sogar schneller werden
> die 7970 ist dann nicht mehr dis schnellste Karte


 

Wovon träumst du nachts?  zumal AMD bewiesen hat das die HD7k reihe verdammt viel Taktpotential hat, dann kommt eben von AMD dann die 7970 mit 1100MHz Standard Takt und da Stinkt deine NV auf jeden Fall ab!

Und an die Preis Träumer wenn die GK104 von der Geschwindigkeit zwischen der 7950 und der 7970 ein ordnet dann wird sich der Preis auch in der Region zwischen 7950 und 7970 ein ordnen NV hat nix zu Verschenken!


----------



## Alte-Schule (25. Februar 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Wovon träumst du nachts?  zumal AMD bewiesen hat das die HD7k reihe verdammt viel Taktpotential hat, dann kommt eben von AMD dann die 7970 mit 1100MHz Standard Takt und da Stinkt deine NV auf jeden Fall ab!
> 
> Und an die Preis Träumer wenn die GK104 von der Geschwindigkeit zwischen der 7950 und der 7970 ein ordnet dann wird sich der Preis auch in der Region zwischen 7950 und 7970 ein ordnen NV hat nix zu Verschenken!


 

Ohh du bist so einer der seine HD5850 ausbaut und sie nachts unters Kopfkissen legt? Sabber nicht soviel drauf.


----------



## uk3k (25. Februar 2012)

BlueLaser schrieb:


> GK104 wird sogar schneller werden
> die 7970 ist dann nicht mehr dis schnellste Karte





Skysnake schrieb:


> Und woher nimmst du diese Gewissheit, wenn alle  bisher verlässlichen Leakquellen das Gegenteil behaupten



Da steht Nvidia drauf, das langt doch wohl  Ferrari ist auch immer! schneller als Porsche, weil eben Ferrari drauf steht 

Bin echt mal auf verlässliche Benchmarks gespannt, brauche neues Spielzeug^^ Hoffe nur inständig, dass sich die Preise etwas normalisieren sobald AMD/ATI wieder etwas Konkurenz bekommt.

Was ich jedoch sehr interessant finde, ist dass sich niemand für die Effizienz interessiert. Wenn sich Nvidia nämlich wieder so einen Toaster wie Termi (aus Verzweiflung?) abringt nur um ebenbürtige Performance zu realisieren ist für mich der Chip gescheitert. Ziel sollte ja aktuell nicht nur identische Performance zur HD79xx-Reihe sein, sondern gleiche oder bessere Leistung/Watt. Da hat AMD, wie auch die Nvidia-Brigade neidlos anerkennen sollte, nämlich echt gute Arbeit vorgelegt.

Am Ende wünsche ich mir genau eins: Einen Chip der mir mein BF3 und Konsorten mit Ultra-Settings und Eyefinity-Auflösung mit 50FPS auf meine drei Monitore rendert. Egal ob von NV oder AMD,   aber ohne davon 2 Karten zu benötigen oder 400W+ zu verbrennen.

@ die beiden über mir: Hört auch euch mit euren Mittelklasse-Grakas zu bashen, das ist peinlich. Ist ja wie vor der Hauptschule...Mein Golf ist viel besser als dein Astra, herausragend sind beide nicht.

mfg


----------



## Fuzi0n (25. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das Interface alleine sagt nichts aus, da der Speichertakt sowie die Caches mit rein spielen. GK104 kann auf dem Papier weniger Datentransferrate haben als eine GTX 580 und dennoch in Bandbreiten-lastigen Szenarien schneller sein.


 Ja, vielleicht leicht drüber, aber mehr auch nicht mMn.

Die GTX580 hat eine Speicherbandbreite von 192.384 MB/s. Für den GK104 (mit 256 Bit Speicherinterface) erwarte ich eine Speicherbandbreite zwischen 176.000 MB/s (1375MHz GDDR5 Chips) und 192.000 MB/s (1500MHz GDDR5 Chips).

Da Kepler nichts anderes als ein verbesserter Fermi ist (also Chipintern wird nichts weltbewegendes geändert) dürfte man den GK104 mit der Leistung einer GTX580 einordnen denke ich.

Also GK104 = GTX580 + weniger Stromverbrauch.

...aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Februar 2012)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Da Kepler nichts anderes als ein verbesserter Fermi ist (also Chipintern wird nichts weltbewegendes geändert)


 
Da irrst du dich, durch den Verzicht auf Shader-Hotclocks ändert sich von Fermi zu Kepler sogar mehr als von GT200b auf Fermi.


----------



## Skysnake (25. Februar 2012)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Ja, vielleicht leicht drüber, aber mehr auch nicht mMn.
> 
> Die GTX580 hat eine Speicherbandbreite von 192.384 MB/s. Für den GK104 (mit 256 Bit Speicherinterface) erwarte ich eine Speicherbandbreite zwischen 176.000 MB/s (1375MHz GDDR5 Chips) und 192.000 MB/s (1500MHz GDDR5 Chips).
> 
> Da Kepler nichts anderes als ein verbesserter Fermi ist (also Chipintern wird nichts weltbewegendes geändert) dürfte man den GK104 mit der Leistung einer GTX580 einordnen denke ich.


Nach allem was bekannt ist, wird sich bei Kepler mehr ändern als bei der Einführung von Fermi....




uk3k schrieb:


> Da steht Nvidia drauf, das langt doch wohl  Ferrari ist auch immer! schneller als Porsche, weil eben Ferrari drauf steht
> 
> Bin echt mal auf verlässliche Benchmarks gespannt, brauche neues Spielzeug^^ Hoffe nur inständig, dass sich die Preise etwas normalisieren sobald AMD/ATI wieder etwas Konkurenz bekommt.
> 
> ...


 Über die Effizienz musst du dir wohl keine Gedanken machen, nach allem was bis jetzt durchgesickert ist, sind die Dinger sehr effizient.


----------



## Ion (25. Februar 2012)

Alte-Schule schrieb:


> Naja solange du deine GTX580 nicht unter 200 € her gibst, kannste die Karte ja solange in deinen Schrank stellen.


 
Warum denken eigentlich alle das ich eine GTX 580 im PC habe? Nur weil ich eine Bildergalerie in meiner Signatur stehen habe?
Auf meinem Profil lässt sich genau erkennen welche Karte ich nutze


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Februar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Über die Effizienz musst du dir wohl keine Gedanken machen, nach allem was bis jetzt durchgesickert ist, sind die Dinger sehr effizient.


 
Aber sind sie mehr G80-effizient oder Tahiti-effizient? Das ist die spannende Frage ^^


----------



## Fuzi0n (25. Februar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Da irrst du dich, durch den Verzicht auf Shader-Hotclocks ändert sich von Fermi zu Kepler sogar mehr als von GT200b auf Fermi.


Fermi war eine Komplette Neuentwicklung. Das wird bei Kepler nicht so sein.

Außerdem ist es klar, dass die Hotclocks wegfallen - sie bringen einfach nichts. Fermi-Kerne können zwar sehr viele Dreiecke berechnen, aber sobald man AA+AF dazuschaltet, ensteht ein Flaschenhals an den ROPs. Da keiner mehr ohne AA+AF zockt, sind die Hotclocks absolut überflüssig geworden.


----------



## Rizoma (25. Februar 2012)

Alte-Schule schrieb:


> Ohh du bist so einer der seine HD5850 ausbaut und sie nachts unters Kopfkissen legt? Sabber nicht soviel drauf.



Die Brauch ich nicht ausbauen weil sie seit Freitag schon ausgebaut ist und zum Verkauf bereit liegt 

Aber zumindest bin ich kein Fanboy wie du denn mir ist egal was auf der Karte für nen Name steht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2012)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es klar, dass die Hotclocks wegfallen - sie bringen einfach nichts. Fermi-Kerne können zwar sehr viele Dreiecke berechnen, aber sobald man AA+AF dazuschaltet, ensteht ein Flaschenhals an den ROPs. Da keiner mehr ohne AA+AF zockt, sind die Hotclocks absolut überflüssig geworden.


Wieso hast du einen ROP-bedingten Flaschenhals, das wäre die Pixelfüllrate? Das AF hat mit den ROPs eh nichts am Hut, nur das AA. Da Fermi durch die SMs limitiert wird (zwei Pixel pro Takt) und nicht durch die ROPs welche das AA berechnen, warum sollten diese dann bremsen? Obendrein laufen die ROPs nicht mit Hotclock, weswegen ich dir erst Recht nicht folgen kann - oder habe ich ein Detail völlig vergessen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Februar 2012)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Fermi war eine Komplette Neuentwicklung. Das wird bei Kepler nicht so sein.
> 
> Außerdem ist es klar, dass die Hotclocks wegfallen - sie bringen einfach nichts. Fermi-Kerne können zwar sehr viele Dreiecke berechnen, aber sobald man AA+AF dazuschaltet, ensteht ein Flaschenhals an den ROPs. Da keiner mehr ohne AA+AF zockt, sind die Hotclocks absolut überflüssig geworden.


 
Fermi war in weiten Teilen nur eine Verdopplung des GT200. Und dass Hotclocks nichts bringen halte ich für ein Gerücht, schließlich hat Nvidia dieses Design an die 6 jahre eingesetzt (seit dem G80).


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (26. Februar 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Das die schneller sind steht (leider) noch nicht fest.
> Wir erinnern uns: Die HD7970 sollte deutlich schneller (~80%) sein als die GTX580.
> Die Unternehmen versprechen viel... nur wird sehr wenig eingehalten


 
Äh wer hatte das behauptet?


----------



## Rollora (26. Februar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Nach allem was bekannt ist, wird sich bei Kepler mehr ändern als bei der Einführung von Fermi....


 Nach allem was bekannt ist, ist Kepler ein verbesserter Fermi und nicht eine völlige Neuentwicklung, wie Fermi es damals war


----------



## Eckism (26. Februar 2012)

uk3k schrieb:


> Hört auch euch mit euren Mittelklasse-Grakas zu bashen, das ist peinlich. Ist ja wie vor der Hauptschule...Mein Golf ist viel besser als dein Astra, herausragend sind beide nicht.
> 
> mfg


 
In der Hauptschule hat noch keiner den Führerschein, sowas anzunehmen ist peinlich....


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Februar 2012)

Ich bin immer noch gespannt  Ich hba was ich brauche aber interessieren tuts mich auch was da so auf uns zukommt


----------



## Skysnake (26. Februar 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Nach allem was bekannt ist, ist Kepler ein verbesserter Fermi und nicht eine völlige Neuentwicklung, wie Fermi es damals war


 Dir ist hoffentlich schon klar, was der Wegfall der Hotclock allein schon bedeutet oder? 

Oder meinst du, zwischen nem Athlon64 und nem PhenomIIX6 sind auch keine großen Unterschiede, weil halt beides CPUs sind, die von der Logik her recht gleich aufgebaut sind.

Der Wegfall der HotClocks macht fundamentale Änderungen notwendig. Der Aufbau der SMs wird anders sein. Wahrscheinlich wird man ein 1:3 DP:SP Ratio bekommen, dann wird wohl über die SFUs drüber gegangen, die Caches werden verändert. Man tauscht das zentrale Registerfile sehr wahrscheinlich gegen ein dezidiertes wie bei AMD schon lange vorhanden. usw. usw. usw.

Hast du dich überhaupt mit den bis jetzt im Gespräch befindlichen Änderungen befasst? Also nicht nur ob der logische Aufbau der Funktionseinheiten ähnlich ist, sondern was sich in der Implementierung wohl ändern soll.

Kepler hat mit Fermi nicht viel zu tun. Das haben die Leaker/nVidia schon durchsickern lassen. So viel kannste mir glauben.


----------



## Rollora (26. Februar 2012)

Kepler wird massive änderungen mit sich bringen - soweit schon seit Jahren klar.
Keplar = völlig und von Grund auf neue Architektur wie Fermi: nein


----------



## uk3k (26. Februar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Aber sind sie mehr G80-effizient oder Tahiti-effizient? Das ist die spannende Frage ^^


 
Darauf will ich ja hinaus...Habe leider das Gefühl, dass einige hier einfach zu jung sind um sich selbst an die Ära G80 zu erinnern. Bzw. viel schlimmer an die Zeit davor. Ist eigentlich das gleiche mühselige gelaber wie mit Intel und AMD: Intel war schon immer "besser" weil die seit dem C2D die schnelleren CPUs hatten. Nur weil ein Hersteller seit ein paar Jährchen den besseren Chip hat, bleibt der Umstand dass das alles auch schon mal umgekehrt war, wie es auch für Grakas gilt. Soll heissen: Irgendwann gelingt bestimmt auch AMD mal wieder der große Wurf, egal ob CPU oder GPU, dann geht es wieder anders herum: Intel war schon immer kacke und Nvidia auch 
Und nochmal: Wenn NV wieder! auf Kosten der Leistungsaufnahme ~10% mehr Performance bietet, ist das vielleicht fürs Marketing gut, aber Wirtschaftlich eben ein Fail.
Dabei geht es bei weitem nicht darum, dass ich von NV einen Chip erwarte der mit 200W auskommt, sondern schlichtweg darum, dass die gleiche Performance/Watt ergo das Verhältnis erreicht wird. 
Als kleines Beispiel:
NV so schnell wie AMD bei gleichem Stromverbrauch = Tolle Leistung
NV 10% schneller als AMD bei max 10% mehr Stromverbrauch = auch tolle Leistung
Aber NV 10% schneller als AMD bei >20% mehr Stromverbrauch = Fail
Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass aktuell NV unter Zugzwang steht, nicht umgekehrt!



Eckism schrieb:


> In der Hauptschule hat noch keiner den Führerschein, sowas anzunehmen ist peinlich....


Hauptschüler? Möchte unsere Hauptschüler nicht beleidigen, sollte nur als Vergleich herhalten, entschuldige mich wenn ich da jemanden beleidigt haben sollte. Wie komme ich ausgerechnet darauf? Weil ich eben durchaus Leute kenne, die entweder bereits in der 9. Klasse Hauptschule einen KFZ-Führerschein hatten oder selbst wenn nicht bereits mit 16 ihren klapprigen Golf/Punto/Astra auf dem Hof stehen hatten und damit rumgeprotzt haben. Kommt bei Realschülern und Gymnasiasten nunmal deutlich seltener vor...

Nochmal zum Thema: Angenommen der GK104 wäre langsamer als eine 7970 wäre das doch auch kein Beinbruch, immerhin wird hier eine Mainstreamkarte mit einer Highend-Karte(so wie sie AMD positioniert) verglichen. Der korrekte Vergleich sollte eigentlich zwischen GTX680 und HD7970 stattfinden...Oder zwischen GTX660 und HD7870 bzw GTX670 und HD7950.

Am Ende finde ich es amüsant dass wir aktuell die gleiche Situation wie vor 2 Jahren haben, AMD hat sein neues Topmodell als schnellste Karte am Markt, während Nvidia nicht aus dem Knick kommt. Wenn es damals anders gewesen wäre, hätte ich jetzt warscheinlich eine oder zwei GTX480 im PC statt zwei 5870. Und vorausgesetzt dass es wieder so ewig dauert(August???) bis von NV was mit deutlicher Mehrleistung kommen könnte!, wirds wohl wieder was von AMD. Weil bis zum Herbst wollte ich eigentlich nicht warten^^ Dann wird nämlich auch langsam der Refresh der HD79xx in den Startlöchern stehen wenn ichs richtig im Gedächtnis habe.

Nochmal OT: Schaut mal im Idealo Preisvergleich nach einer "7950", da gibts ein Angebot für <100€ 
Langsam wirds Zeit für neue Modelbezeichnungen^^

mfg


----------



## farming (26. Februar 2012)

Trotz der Tatsache, dass ich eigentlich ein ziemlich harter nVidia Fanboy bin, ist es mir am Ende auch nur wichtig, dass ich Spiele á la Battlefield 3 auf Ultra mit >60fps spielen kann, ohne auf SLI oder CF zurückgreifen zu müssen. Dann habe ich tolle 100fps und es ruckelt :/ 
Meine GTX 580 macht das schon sehr gut, wenn jetzt noch etwas mit ~30% mehr Leistung kommt, dann bin ich damit Glücklich, egal von welchem Hersteller das nun kommt.
Wenn allerdings nacher beide ungefähr gleichschnelle Karten haben, wirds die nVidia Karte, grün ist halt einfach die schönere Farbe (und irgendwie muss das 1000Watt Netzteil ja auch was zu tun haben) <3


----------



## Verminaard (26. Februar 2012)

Wieso hacken eigentlich alle bei nVidia auf der Leistungsaufnahme herum?
Beim Bulldozer wurde die doch auch etwas unterm Tisch gekehrt.

nVidia ist da nun mal etwas konsequenter. 
Klar kann man einiges Optimieren, aber meist nur mit Kompromissen.
Da muss man klar entscheiden was wichtig ist. Leistung oder Verbrauch. 
Oder eben ein Mix. Aber ich kann keinen fast keinen Verbrauch mit der besten Leistung haben.
Ich kenn zumindest soetwas nicht.

Und wir reden hier von einigen Watt, nicht Kilowatt oder sonst etwas.
Lustigerweise zeigen immer wieder Leute, die eine bis zum Anschlag  uebertaktete CPU haben, SLI/CF System und/oder Mehrmonitorsystem (meist  zum daddeln, oder rendert ihr wirklich 365/7?), mit dem Zeigefinger auf  den Verbrauch einer Grafikkarte. 
Dieses ganze Bashing um den Fermi war sowieso eine Farce.
Der Fermi war der imho die Erste richtige DX11 GPU mit DX11 Leistung.
Auf den ATI 5xxx Karten stand ueberall schoen drauf DX11 Karte, aber was die unter DX11 konnten...
Wobei die 5xxx-Reihe wohl einer der besten ATI Karten war.


----------



## motek-18 (26. Februar 2012)

es wird auch langsam zeit das da mal sich was tut und ich hoffe das die keine ******* zusammen gebraten haben,weil ich schon meine 2x gtx 580 schon veräußert habe,zur einem noch sehr gutem kurs

allerdings glaube ich das AMD noch was auf Lager hat,aber ganz ehrlich nach den Gerüchten siecht es nicht gut aus,ich glaube auch das erst ende des Jahres der vollausbau kommt wie bei der 400/500,mal schauen.auf jeden Fall kommt ein neuer Sockel mit Ivy ins Haus


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2012)

motek-18 schrieb:


> allerdings glaube ich das AMD noch was auf Lager hat,aber ganz ehrlich nach den Gerüchten siecht es nicht gut aus,ich glaube auch das erst ende des Jahres der vollausbau kommt wie bei der 400/500,mal schauen.auf jeden Fall kommt ein neuer Sockel mit Ivy ins Haus


 
Ivy Frühjahr, Kepler Herbst, oder wann immer der Vollausbau kommt!


----------



## uk3k (27. Februar 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso hacken eigentlich alle bei nVidia auf der Leistungsaufnahme herum?
> Beim Bulldozer wurde die doch auch etwas unterm Tisch gekehrt.
> 
> nVidia ist da nun mal etwas konsequenter.
> ...



Neidisch auf übertaktetes CF System und Eyefinity    ??? Gibs zu, du willst es doch auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DX11 besteht  aber nunmal aus deutlich mehr als nur Tesselation und davon mal ab leisten die 5XXXer Karten sehr gute Dienste unter DX11. Genauso wie die Geforce-Modelle auch.
Das die erste Fermi-Revision jenseits von gut und böse bei der Leistungsaufnahme war, sollte aber klar sein.
 Außerdem wird FPS/W eben erst bei übertakteten System mit Multi-GPU richtig interessant. Dann geht es nämlich ruck zuck um Kilowatt. Ich weiss wovon ich rede.... Stell dir mal folgendes vor: 
2x 7950 rendern bei 350W Leistungsaufnahme meinetwegen 100FPS, das schaffen zwei GTX580 zwar auch, verbrennen dabei aber 600W. Das bedeutet dass man bereits nach 4 Stunden zocken mit den beiden ATI-Karten eine kWh weniger auf der Rechnung stehen hat. Nur mal als rein fiktives Beispiel...
Klar, Leute wie mich interessiert das reichlich wenig, ich ziehe beim zocken 700W+ für meinen Rechner und nochmal 200W für meine 3 TFTs aus der Steckdose. Juckt mich aber kaum, habe nen Montagejob, von daher sitze ich eh nur maximal 4 Tage im Monat am PC. Für nen "Daily-"User  schaut die Sache aber schon wieder anders aus. Von daher denke ich schon, dass eine Graka die maximale Effizienz bieten sollte und wenn eben 10% Mehrleistung mit 20% Mehrverbrauch erkauft werden, kann ich wie jetzt auch nen Voltmod aufs PCB löten und Overclocken. Wär natürlich nett wenns anders gehen würde ohne 1000€ für zwei neue GPUs zu opfern. 
Letztendlich hat Nvidia nun mal gerade bei der GTX4xx mit der Spannungskeule und somit enormer Leistungsaufnahme die am Ende verfügbare Performance erzwungen. Da hat man da eben mal shice gebaut und nun treten wir darauf rum. Was solls...AMDs 2900XT war keinen deut besser(Hab damit dank V-mod meine 750W-PSU zum Abschalten überreden können xD), ist nur länger her, geriet wieder in Vergessenheit, da man aus den Fehlern gelernt hat. Das Gleiche wird auch wieder einmal bei Nvidia der Fall sein, genauso wie man irgendwann über den Bulli nur noch so müde lächelt wie über den Pentium 4.

Und auch wenns absolut OT ist: Sofern mir bekannt ist wurde an sehr vielen Stellen die saumäßige, nennen wir das Kind doch beim Namen, Effizienz vom (Desktop)Bulli bemängelt 

Kann es immer nur wieder betonen, meine nächsten GPUs kommen diese Jahr, egal welcher Hersteller, Hauptsache es stimmt das Verhältnis aus Preis-Leistung-Leistungsaufnahme. Ob da nun Geforce oder HD draufsteht, welches meiner 5.292.000 gerenderten Pixel interessiert das am Ende?

mfg


----------



## Bl0ody666 (27. Februar 2012)

hoffe die kommen erst im juni, in mai muss ich noch alles in den umzug inwestieren >.>

wer will zwei gut erhaltenen aus matrix gtx 580 mir abkaufen? ^^


----------



## marcus_T (27. Februar 2012)

na der ist gut ^ kommst ca 2 Monate zu spät damit.
selbst das stelle ich das noch in Frage 
hab mich damit abgefunden meine gtx 580 im Herbst zu verkaufen für lau. wenn es dann schon Kepelt  ich meine so richtig

die 580er kleben einem wie Kletten an der Hose


----------



## Jan565 (27. Februar 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso hacken eigentlich alle bei nVidia auf der Leistungsaufnahme herum?
> Beim Bulldozer wurde die doch auch etwas unterm Tisch gekehrt.
> 
> nVidia ist da nun mal etwas konsequenter.
> ...


 
Was AMD kann mit der Leistungsaufnahme kann, kann man auch von NV erwartet. So und nicht mehr. Fermi war NUR in Tesselation überragend ansonsten war da auch nicht alt so viel mehr als bei AMD und das bei 100W mehr Verbrauch (GTX480 vs. 5870). Und zeige mir bitte wo ich kein BF3 auf DX11 @ Ultra 4xMSAA/16:1AF zocken kann bei 1680x1050er Auflösung. Die HD5K kann sehr wohl DX, nur halt Tesselation nicht so, aber das ist nur eine Funktion von DX11 und nicht das am Meisten vertretene. 

Wo ist es denn gut, dass eine GTX580 250W frisst und eine 6970 etwa 200W? Gut 50W ist nicht viel, rechnet sich aber für einen der mehr Zockt. Eine 7950 frisst im schnitt etwa 150W und das bei mehr etwas mehr Leistung einer GTX580. Das sind mal eben 100W unterschied die sich auf das Jahr rechnen. 

Was hat denn die CPU mit einer GPU zu tun? Eine CPU von AMD brauch Maximal ~125W und eine CPU von Intel ~90W. Die Werte einer Karte wird man wohl kaum mit Übertakten erreichen. 

Brauch Kepler mehr als AMD´s ist es einfach ein Fail, außer die Leistung ist dem entsprechend größer, das der mehr Verbrauch sich Rechnet. 30% mehr Leistung 30% mehr Verbrauch.


----------



## Skysnake (27. Februar 2012)

Naja, bei 20% Mehrleistung würde ich denen schon 30% Mehrverbrauch zugestehen, aber eben nur etwas mehr, bei deutlich höherer Leistung. Wenn man an die Grenzen geht, wird es halt immer schwieriger/teurer.

Fermi war da aber schon zu arg, denn Fermi war einfach die Holzhammer Methode, und das regt die Leute auf..

Zudem muss man sowohl bei Fermi als auch bei Kepler bedenken, dass die DEUTLICH! später als AMD auf den Markt kamen. Fermi war nen knappes halbes Jahr, was in der Halbleiterindustrie eine halbe Ewigkeit ist, und Kepler wird wohl auch >=3 Monate später kommen, was auch schon ein signifikanter Zeitraum ist.

Und zu Fermi ist die erste "richtige" DX11 Karte. Das ist bullshit. AMD hat die erste Karte gebracht, die alles unterstützt. Zudem reichte die Leistung der 5870 in Tesselation auch meist aus. Meist halt nur unter der Vorraussetzung, das man mit Tesselation auch halbwegs vernünftig umgeht. Ich sag nur Crysis II und Wasser, das unterm Boden ist und tesseliert wird  Auf so ne behämmerte Idee muss man erst mal kommen.... Aber so ist es halt, wenn man Leistung im Überfluss hat, dann macht man sich absolut keine Gedanken darüber etwas zu optimieren, und völlig irrelevante Dinge eben weg zu lassen.

Wie eben z.B. die Rückseiten von Spielfiguren etc. Das wird in KEINEN vernünftigen Spiel mit berechnet, einfach weils viel zu viel Leistung frisst, genau wie alle verdeckten Sachen. Crytek macht das dann mit dem tesselierten Wasser dann aber plötzlich.... Sorry, das ist einfach nur dumm und stümperhaft.

So was darf man dann aber NIE als Leistungsbemessung heranziehen. Fermi lässt dem Programmierer mehr Freiraum Fehler zu machen als die 5k Serie von AMD. Das wars dann aber auch. Daher sollte man sich die Programmierer mal bei solchen Fehler vornehmen und nicht AMD. Wobei diese ja dauerhaft zugelegt haben bei Tesselation, weil Sie gesehen haben, das die PRogrammierer eben unfähig und oder unwillig sind, ihren Job so zu machen, wie es sein sollte...


----------



## belle (27. Februar 2012)

BlueLaser schrieb:


> zumidenst die Performance Karten sollten also bald verfügbar sein
> 
> wenn die schon schneller sind als die 7970 dann Gute Nacht AMD
> ich freu mich drauf


 
Genau wegen solchen Kommentaren kaufe ich dann AMD-Karten, sowas ist mir einfach unsympathisch. Ich wünschte Nvidia auch nie "Gute Nacht".


----------



## Adam West (27. Februar 2012)

Warum auch immer diese kindischen "gute Nacht" posts. Denkt ihr auch mal dran, wie lange die AMD Karten schon auf den Markt sein werden, wenn die NVs rauskommen? NV schlägt Monate alte Karten, welch Heldetum sich da verbirgt... Leute Leute Leute...


----------



## Jan565 (27. Februar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Warum auch immer diese kindischen "gute Nacht" posts. Denkt ihr auch mal dran, wie lange die AMD Karten schon auf den Markt sein werden, wenn die NVs rauskommen? NV schlägt Monate alte Karten, welch Heldetum sich da verbirgt... Leute Leute Leute...


 
Das bedenken die meisten nicht mit. Wie damals Fermi, Hauptsache Schneller, aber das die Karte 9 Monate zu spät war sieht keiner. Dann stand schon die HD6k in den Startlöchern. Aber das ist auch egal, es geht um jetzt. 

Die HD7K ist offiziell seit 2 Monaten raus und in 4 Monaten soll erst Kepler kommen? Dann brauch man nicht mehr lange warten und schon kommt Cayman Island oder wie die noch mal hieß. NV hängt im Moment einfach hinter her. Und das sowohl bei Leistung als auch bei Verbrauch. Bei dem einen deutlicher als bei dem anderen. 

Was viele auch noch vergessen ist, dass AMD schon eine Karte gegen Kepler hat. Kam vor einiger Zeit hier ne News. Das die eine Karte raus bringen wollen die noch mal schneller ist als die HD7970 und auch auf dem gleichen Chip beruht. Bin dann echt mal gespannt was die Leisten wird und vor allem was die HD8K ende bzw Anfang nächsten Jahres bringt.


----------



## Adam West (27. Februar 2012)

Eben, es geht um *jetzt* und jetzt ist AMDs Karte da und die schnellere, mag in 4 Monaten anders ausehen, aber das ist auch erst 6 Monate nach AMDs release... Aber ist doch immer so, wenn man etwas schönreden will, kehrt man die wichtigen Fakten unter den Teppich....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2012)

belle schrieb:


> Genau wegen solchen Kommentaren kaufe ich dann AMD-Karten, sowas ist mir einfach unsympathisch. Ich wünschte Nvidia auch nie "Gute Nacht".


Du kaufst Hardware, weil ein User zu einem anderen Hersteller "gute Nacht" sagt?!  

Propellerjungen und derartige Aussagen gibt's leider überall ... davon sollte man sich aber nicht beeinflussen lassen, sondern das kaufen, was objektiv besser ist. Offenbar sind viele dazu nicht in der Lage und die, die es sind, werden von den üblichen Propellerjungen dann aber als solche bezeichnet  Egal wie man es macht, es wird immer Leute geben, die anti sind.


----------



## hysterix (27. Februar 2012)

Tja aber die Intel Ivy Brige kommt nu doch erst im Sommer weil Intel auf zu vielen Cpus noch rum sitzt von der snady Brigde^^


----------



## Skysnake (27. Februar 2012)

reine spekulation und intel verneint dies dies ja entschieden.

Für uns kunden spielt der Grund auch gar keine Rolle


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2012)

Die Quadcores kommen wie gehabt im April.


----------



## Adam West (27. Februar 2012)

Hä? falscher Thread*hysterix*?

@skysnake: Warum nicht? Wenn sie es nur später bringen um die Leute noch weiter auszusaugen, interessierts mich schon...
Durch soetwas wird auch der technologische Fortschritt gebremst!


----------



## belle (27. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du kaufst Hardware, weil ein User zu einem anderen Hersteller "gute Nacht" sagt?!
> 
> Propellerjungen und derartige Aussagen gibt's leider überall ... davon sollte man sich aber nicht beeinflussen lassen, sondern das kaufen, was objektiv besser ist. Offenbar sind viele dazu nicht in der Lage und die, die es sind, werden von den üblichen Propellerjungen dann aber als solche bezeichnet  Egal wie man es macht, es wird immer Leute geben, die anti sind.


 
Da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht, ich selbst bezeichne mich zwar als Fan, bin aber kein Fanboy. D.h. bei den Rechnern, die ich auf freundschaftlicher Basis zusammenstelle, empfehle ich natürlich auch Nvidia Grafikkarten, also meist hinsichtlich Stromverbrauch Last/Idle, Filtering, Cuda und sonstiges muss die Entscheidung gefällt werden. 
Trotzdem bin ich auf die kommende Generation von Nvidia gespannt, also Preis/Leistung, Leistung/Watt und so weiter würden mich wie so ziemlich jeden hier brennend interessieren. Der kommende Preiskampf kann für uns Kunden nur positiv ausfallen.

Mir persönlich ist AMD meist sympathischer und auch vollkommen ausreichend. Bei der HD 5k Reihe wurde die Tessellation zwar angekreidet, aber Metro2033, DragonAge 2 und Stalker: CoP laufen flüssig mit dieser Option und übers Filtering bei AMD kann ich hinwegsehen (ist ja auch nicht ständig präsent). 
Was will man mehr? Das einzige, was mich bei AMD richtig nervt, ist das flashen. Bei der 5k - Reihe konnte man noch problemlos die Taktraten verändern und dann flashen. Ab der Radeon 6k Serie schießt sich dann mit BlueScreen der Treiber ab...
Für jemanden wie mich, der Overclocking-Tools nicht vertraut, ein durchaus hartes Brot! 
Du weist nicht zufällig, wie es doch funktionieren könnte?  Bisher habe ich immer das BIOS einer baugleichen, höhergetakteten Radeon geflasht...

@ hysterix

Ist ja auch fast egal, der Ivy hat ja nicht extrem viel mehr Leistung bei geringerem Stromverbrauch (nur 'ne kleine Optimierung).


----------



## Skysnake (27. Februar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Hä? falscher Thread*hysterix*?
> 
> @skysnake: Warum nicht? Wenn sie es nur später bringen um die Leute noch weiter auszusaugen, interessierts mich schon...
> Durch soetwas wird auch der technologische Fortschritt gebremst!


 
ganh einfach, weil die Wirkung unabhängig von der Ursache die gleiche ist. Man bekommt die ware später


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2012)

Intel ist nicht unter Zugzwang, die betreiben schlicht Gewinnmaximierung.


----------



## Adam West (27. Februar 2012)

@skysnake/Marc: das ist schon richtig, ich persönlich sehe da allerdings eine absichtliche Bremsung des Fortschritts. Oder nicht? Immerhin, wenn Gewinnmaximierung betrieben wird, könnte man doch theoretisch auch sagen: "Ok Jungs, wir verdienen noch genug cash hiermit, lasst uns das nächste Forschungsprojekt ein halbes Jahr nach hinten verschieben". Oder meint ihr nicht?

Ich finde sowas schade!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2012)

Natürlich tritt Intel (in bestimmten Bereichen) auf die Bremse - aber aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht ist das nur sinnvoll, wenngleich schade.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (27. Februar 2012)

marcus_T schrieb:


> na der ist gut ^ kommst ca 2 Monate zu spät damit.
> selbst das stelle ich das noch in Frage
> hab mich damit abgefunden meine gtx 580 im Herbst zu verkaufen für lau. wenn es dann schon Kepelt  ich meine so richtig
> 
> die 580er kleben einem wie Kletten an der Hose


 hehe ^^
bei ebay bekommst du die *noch* gut weg.
abwarten und tee trinken.. Rechnung Verpackung etc. alles da.
zunot erst mal meine gute alte 460 sli gespannt rein und fertig.will aber erst mal daten haben


----------



## da brew (28. Februar 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Sonst hätte Nvidia längst Informationen bereit gestellt. Irgendwo sickern doch immer Infos durch.
> Bin echt enttäuscht von Nvidia das sie keine Infos preisgeben.


 
Das ist seit mehreren Jahren, wenn nicht sogar schon immer so, dass  Nvidia erst extrem spät offizielle Informationen zu neuen Grafikkarten  rausrückt.




Ion schrieb:


> Und warum bringt Nvidia nicht zuerst das High-End Modell, so wie es eigentlich sein soll?



Wie kommst du jetzt darauf?




Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso hacken eigentlich alle bei nVidia auf der Leistungsaufnahme herum?



Weil sie halt im ein oder anderen Fall ziemlich hoch ist...




Jan565 schrieb:


> Das bedenken die meisten nicht mit.



Das ist ja auch völlig irrelevant!




Jan565 schrieb:


> Wie damals Fermi, Hauptsache Schneller, aber das die Karte 9 Monate zu spät war sieht keiner.



Zu spät wofür?




Jan565 schrieb:


> Dann stand schon die HD6k in den Startlöchern.



Deren High-End-Ableger interessanterweise erst nach dem Gegenstück von Nvidia rauskam...




Jan565 schrieb:


> Die HD7K ist offiziell seit 2 Monaten raus und in 4 Monaten soll erst Kepler kommen? Dann brauch man nicht mehr lange warten und schon kommt Cayman Island oder wie die noch mal hieß. NV hängt im Moment einfach hinter her. Und das sowohl bei Leistung als auch bei Verbrauch. Bei dem einen deutlicher als bei dem anderen.



Tja, so ist das nunmal...




Jan565 schrieb:


> Was viele auch noch vergessen ist, dass AMD schon eine Karte gegen Kepler hat. Kam vor einiger Zeit hier ne News. Das die eine Karte raus bringen wollen die noch mal schneller ist als die HD7970 und auch auf dem gleichen Chip beruht.



Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist das genauso ein Gerücht, wie alles, was irgendwelche zukünftigen Nvidia-Grafikkarten betrifft.


----------



## Naennon (28. Februar 2012)

uk3k schrieb:


> Neidisch auf übertaktetes CF System und Eyefinity    ??? Gibs zu, du willst es doch auch:



nope, weder das eine noch das anderes


----------



## ryzen1 (28. Februar 2012)

Ich frag mich ob sich hier manche nicht sogar AMD oder nVidia in den Nacken tätowieren lassen 

Spätestens wenn die Kepler draußen sind, vll ein paar Monate später wird sich einfach die Grafikkarte gekauft, die bis 200€ (mehr geb ich für sowas sicher nicht aus ) das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hat.
GPGPU interessiert mich nicht.
3D interessiert mich nicht.
Multi GPU interessiert micht nicht.

Von daher hab ich keine Präferenzen irgendeinen Hersteller zu favorisieren.
Ebensowenig will ich mich nicht mit irgendeinem Hersteller identifizieren, so wie manch andere es hier tun 
(Was ich persönlich auch leicht peinlich finde, sry)
Wenn ihr nur wenigstens dafür bezahlt werden würdet


----------



## Boffboff (28. Februar 2012)

es ist natürlich geil ne highendgraka zu haben. aber ist so eine immer das geld wert ? oO 400-500 schleifen für 1 hardwareteil ? ok das teil hält vll 3 jahre. Pro Jahr 135-165€.
wenn ich mir nun jede 1,5-2 jahre ne aktuelle mittelklasse karte hole komm ich besser bei weg. ok nicht ganz so extreme grafikqualität, dafür aber weniger anschaffungskosten und weniger stromkosten. die dinger reichen auch locker zum zocken aktueller spiele mit einer schönen grafik, solange man ned nen 27monitor etc hat und mit allen möglichen filtern spielen möchte.

auf 6 jahre hochgerechnet:
highend: 2x400€ bis 500€= ~800€ bis 1000€ im schnitt 900€
mittelklasse: 3x 120€ bis 160€= ~360€ bis 480€ im schnitt 420€

lohnt es sich nun für einen aufpreis von mehr als 50%(+ erhöhte stromkosten) zu bezahlen, nur für filterungen bis nach meppen ? oO und das ja auch nur bei einigen extremen spielen. man sollte sich nur vor augen halten, dass man ne ganze ecke geld einsparen kann wenn man auf schnickschnack verzichtet. ich denke nicht dass ich mit mittelklasse hardware von der qualität her so viel schlechter fahre als mit ner highendkarte. also ich spare lieber mein geld für wichtigere sachen (haus, neues auto etc.) für mich ist highendhardware nur was für grafikfetischisten


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Februar 2012)

In sechs Jahren spart man laut deiner Rechnung 480 Euro durch Mittelklasse statt Highend. Nun gucken wir mal wie viele Abertausende Euro ein Auto oder gar ein Haus kosten und stellen fest, dass 480 Euro ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein sind. Das sind gerade einmal 80 Euro mehr auf's Jahr gerechnet - ein ich behaupte dreist sehr geringer Aufpreis für qualitätsbewusste Leute und mir sind diese 80 Euro mein Hobby locker wert.


----------



## Boffboff (28. Februar 2012)

und die energiekosten ? ich habe einfach mal die GTX580 mit der GTX460 verglichen. soweit ich weiß hat die 580 bei volllast ca 150W leistungsaufnahme mehr. (GTX460 ~ 120-130;GTX580 ~270-280+) kommt doch ungefähr hin ?! falls ich mich nicht verrechnet habe komme ich bei einem strompreis von 0,21cent pro kwh auf 57,49€ mehrkosten im jahr, wenn ich pro tag ca. 5 std zocke. 5std dürften hinkommen, innerhalb der woche vll ein paar std weniger, dafür am wochenende mehr. auf 6 jahre bezogen sind wir bei 344,94€. diese zu den 480€ sind wir bei 824,94€. so nun übertacktet irgendwer die karte noch etc. dann sind wir bei ca 900-950€(wenn denn meine rechnung stimmt; habe volllastwerte der GTX580 gesehen die 312W betrugen. dann wären es ~ 894€).

naja auf jedenfall komme ich auf knapp nen 1000er, wenn denn meine rechnung stimmen sollte.
das mit dem haus war nur n beispiel, für nen 1000er kann man auch z.b. n netten urlaub machen oder so 

verbessert mich falls ich mich mit meiner rechnung etc irre


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Februar 2012)

Du zockst 5h am Tag? Ich habe wohl den falschen Job oder du bist Schüler  

Die Rechnung kommt nicht ganz hin, so ein krasser Verschwender ist die GTX 580 nun auch wieder nicht - aber klar, der Strom will bezahlt werden.


----------



## Bambusbar (28. Februar 2012)

Wir sind hier bei Grafikkarten (bzw. bei PC-Hardware .. und extreme noch dazu ^__^ ) - hier hat Vernunft nicht viel zu suchen.

Und warum die Kepler SuperDuper Knaller Karte, wenns auch die Kepler Standard-Karte schafft und man den Qualitätsunterschied kaum merkt?
Auch hier passt wie so oft eine Antwort:

*Weil wir es können!* 

Oder, wie ein Bekannter gesagt hat - Wer dick hat, kann dick hängen lassen


----------



## Boffboff (28. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du zockst 5h am Tag? Ich habe wohl den falschen Job oder du bist Schüler
> 
> Die Rechnung kommt nicht ganz hin, so ein krasser Verschwender ist die GTX 580 nun auch wieder nicht - aber klar, der Strom will bezahlt werden.


also ich arbeite von 7:00 bis 16:15, bin gegen 17 uhr zuhause. wenn ich sport habe dann gegen 18 uhr. Ca. um 11 mach ich den rechner aus. 5 bzw 6 std ist mein rechner an, davon zocke ich ca. 4 std. wie gesagt am wochenende isses n bissl mehr. dadurch komm ich auf 5std pro tag. 

zu dem stromverbrauch, die daten habe ich aus pcgh tests  im testartikel der 7950 steht, dass sie eine leistungsaufnahme auf GTX460 niveau hat (120-130) und die GTX580 ca 100W mehrverbrauch hat als eine übertaktete 7950. aus einem testartikel der GTX580 konnte ich entnehmen dass die maximallast der GTX580 312W beträgt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Februar 2012)

Puuh, ich komme idR vor 18h raus - aber mit Essen und Training habe ich idR nur zwei bis drei Stunden, wenn ich nicht gerade weit nach 0h ins Bett komme  ich muss mir mehr Zeit zum Zocken nehmen


----------



## uk3k (28. Februar 2012)

naja Marc, Mann muss halt Prioritäten setzen^^

10h schaffen, 1h Pause, 4h zocken, 7h schlafen...Was soll man auch sonst auf Montage machen außer saufen. Soll ich mal bei meiner Leasingfirma fragen, die bekommen dich bestimmt irgendwo unter 

Bin übrigens deiner Meinung, dass der Aufpreis für High-End und entsprechende Grafikquali, sofern denn möglich, als Hobby-Investition durchaus gerechtfertigt ist. Andere Leute Kiffen, schrauben Auto, Motorad, Modelflugzeuge oder sonst was...Irgendwo verschwindet aber bei den Meisten das Geld 

mfg


----------



## 1awd1 (1. März 2012)

Boffboff schrieb:


> und die energiekosten ? ich habe einfach mal die GTX580 mit der GTX460 verglichen. soweit ich weiß hat die 580 bei volllast ca 150W leistungsaufnahme mehr. (GTX460 ~ 120-130;GTX580 ~270-280+) kommt doch ungefähr hin ?! falls ich mich nicht verrechnet habe komme ich bei einem strompreis von 0,21cent pro kwh auf 57,49€ mehrkosten im jahr, wenn ich pro tag ca. 5 std zocke. 5std dürften hinkommen, innerhalb der woche vll ein paar std weniger, dafür am wochenende mehr. auf 6 jahre bezogen sind wir bei 344,94€. diese zu den 480€ sind wir bei 824,94€. so nun übertacktet irgendwer die karte noch etc. dann sind wir bei ca 900-950€(wenn denn meine rechnung stimmt; habe volllastwerte der GTX580 gesehen die 312W betrugen. dann wären es ~ 894€).
> 
> naja auf jedenfall komme ich auf knapp nen 1000er, wenn denn meine rechnung stimmen sollte.
> das mit dem haus war nur n beispiel, für nen 1000er kann man auch z.b. n netten urlaub machen oder so
> ...


 
Ich lach mich schlapp.... wasn das für ne Rechnung? Wer bitte hat denn die zeit um 5 Stunden am Tag zu zocken und das 365 Tage im Jahr? Stromverbrauch bei nem Spielerechner ist in meinen Augen bei normaler Nutzung kein Argument. Ob ich jetzt im Jahr 20€ mehr oder weniger für Strom raushaue spielt doch wirklich keine Rolle.


----------



## Verminaard (1. März 2012)

Boffboff schrieb:


> und die energiekosten ? ich habe einfach mal die GTX580 mit der GTX460 verglichen. soweit ich weiß hat die 580 bei volllast ca 150W leistungsaufnahme mehr. (GTX460 ~ 120-130;GTX580 ~270-280+) kommt doch ungefähr hin ?! falls ich mich nicht verrechnet habe komme ich bei einem strompreis von 0,21cent pro kwh auf 57,49€ mehrkosten im jahr, wenn ich pro tag ca. 5 std zocke. 5std dürften hinkommen, innerhalb der woche vll ein paar std weniger, dafür am wochenende mehr. auf 6 jahre bezogen sind wir bei 344,94€. diese zu den 480€ sind wir bei 824,94€. so nun übertacktet irgendwer die karte noch etc. dann sind wir bei ca 900-950€(wenn denn meine rechnung stimmt; habe volllastwerte der GTX580 gesehen die 312W betrugen. dann wären es ~ 894€).
> 
> naja auf jedenfall komme ich auf knapp nen 1000er, wenn denn meine rechnung stimmen sollte.
> das mit dem haus war nur n beispiel, für nen 1000er kann man auch z.b. n netten urlaub machen oder so
> ...



Emergiekosten sollte man auf keinen Fall vernachlaessigen.
Aber wieso hast du das Ganze gerade auf 6 Jahre hochgerechnet?
Damit im Endeffekt nach einigen Rechnungen dann ca 1000€ da steht?

Man verschwendet so viel Geld mit anderen Sachen, aber der Mehrverbrauch einer besseren Grafikkarte ist ausschlaggebend?!
Ich habe viele Jahre geraucht, wenn ich das hochrechne habe ich in 6 Jahren ca. 8500€ in die Luft geblasen. War auch nicht sehr intelligent.
Letztendlich ist solche Hardware, und was man damit macht (zumindest in den meisten Faellen) Freizeit und Hobby.
Wenn man wirklich so akribrisch auf Kosten fuer ein Hobby zeigt, hat man vielleicht das falsche Hobby gewaehlt.
Ich stell mir gerade einen begeisterten Autotuner oder Modellbauer vor der einem vorrechnet was er in 6 Jahren so in sein Hobby steckt xD.

Was auch immer, effiziente Hardware ist immer gewuenscht, aber Leistung gibt es nicht zum Nulltarif.
Ich entscheide aber immer nach Budget und was ich dafuer aktuell bekommen kann.
Welcher Hersteller ist mir ziehmlich egal, hauptsache das Produkt, welches zum Zeitpunkt des Einkaufs verfuegbar ist, passt.


----------



## Schmidl146 (12. März 2012)

jetzt rechne mal wie viele km du in 6 jahren unnötig mit dem auto herumfährst und das auf den spritpreis umrechnest,
oder am wochenende unnötig versäufst, oder unnötig einkaufst, oder zigaretten, oder nutten  oder andere elektrische geräte oder andere hobbies oder oder oder?
da könnte man mehr einsparen als bei einer graka^^

daher finde ich dieses stromspargelaber bei grakas


----------



## PitBull (12. März 2012)

Ich achte nie auf den Strom nur auf die Leistung. Deswegen wird es egal welcher Verrbauch auch immer ein OC Quad (6 Kerner wenn mal auf 1155) und 2 Karten. Jetzt 2x580GTX @ OC und später 2 Kepler. Damals waren es auch 2x480GTX da sind die 580er schon sparsam 

Thema Stromsparen, 3 Monitore ziehen auch mal 100W aus der Dose... sollte ich jetzt vielleicht wieder 2 abgeben damit die GK mehr verbrauchen dürfen


----------



## kühlprofi (12. März 2012)

Wenn ich mir pro Tag ein Energydrink für 1 Franken gönne bin ich in 6 Jahren auf 2000 Franken ^^
Eine Graka, egal welche zieht so wenig Strom, da muss man schon Greenpeace anhänger sein, dass es einem was ausmacht. 
Wenn Frauchen einen Tag lang Kekse backt oder täglich was anständiges kocht, die Haare (meist stundenlang) föhnt usw. macht wohl vielemehr aus als eine Mid-Range Graka im Vergleich zu einer High-End Graka


----------

